# What are your longest lasting Kong stuffings?



## lizzy25 (Aug 11, 2015)

So nothing seems to last my pit mix puppy too long from 12" bully sticks, tracheas, cow ears, etc. He gets a raw rec bones once in a while which lasts but I am really looking for more daily chews I can give. I've tried himilayan chews (he is somewhat interested at times) and antlers he shows zero interest.

So from what I've experimented with (besides the raw bones) frozen kongs seem to last the longest. My usual stuffings are yogurt, peanut butter, apple sauce, pumpkin and I usually add a few treats and close the opening off with a carrot stick or apple piece. This might last 30 min.

So if you have any recommendations for kong stuffings that really make your dog WORK and last a LONG while I would love if you could share!

Also anyone stuff and freeze the Redbarn white bones like below? I thought I can stuff a whole bunch of these and have them ready in the freezer...

https://www.chewy.com/dog/redbarn-small-white-bones-dog-treats/dp/114161


Thanks so much


----------



## lizzy25 (Aug 11, 2015)

I just read of some putting ground meat (raw) into the kong as well and it lasted a really long time. My guy isn't raw fed but do you think a little ground meat would be ok to add? 

Also to change up with the kongs would the Redbarn white hollow bones be ok to stuff? Also thought of stuffing the tracheas as these are hollow as well...


----------



## doodlebug124 (Oct 31, 2015)

I've stuffed a Kong with various solid things like pieces of cheese, kibble, small pieces of nitrate free hotdogs etc. and then filled the spaces in between with meat baby food and froze. You can also use canned dog food and freeze (the pate style). If you google "kong recipes" you'll get a ton of hits. 

The problem I see with using the Redbarn white bones is that the inside has a ton of little nooks and crannies...getting it clean could be a challenge.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

To get my older dog interested in the Himalayan chews, we smeared a tiny bit of bacon grease on it. He still doesn't chew them, but will steal and guard them from his sister. 

For our kongs, I put one small cookie in the bottom (dessert!), fill it 2/3rds of the way with kibble, then top the upper 1/3rd with canned food, and freeze. They really don't last long if you don't freeze them, regardless of the filling. You could probably fill them all the way with canned food. I like to use them to dispense whole meals, so I like to use bigger kongs, and my dogs can't quite reach the bottoms of the ones that we have.


----------



## sgourle (Dec 29, 2015)

I put in chunks of dehydrated Orijen Tundra food (Any dehydrated food your dog likes would work), add warm water, use a big spoon to stop the hole, and prop it in the freezer to freeze it. Sometimes I'll add a bully stick if I know I'm going to be gone awhile. Just remove the spoon and it's good to go. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

sgourle said:


> I put in chunks of dehydrated Orijen Tundra food (Any dehydrated food your dog likes would work), add warm water, use a big spoon to stop the hole, and prop it in the freezer to freeze it. Sometimes I'll add a bully stick if I know I'm going to be gone awhile. Just remove the spoon and it's good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great idea!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have accumulated five Kongs, all different sizes and I stuff them with canned food and freeze them so there are some always available if I have to go somewhere and leave someone in a crate. I tired soaking some kibble and putting it in and freezing it but they had too much trouble getting it out and gave up. (Well, some of them did.)


----------

